# NOW Foods Issues Nationwide Voluntary Recall of Whey Protein Concentrate



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

NOW Foods Issues Nationwide Voluntary Recall of Whey Protein Concentrate FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE ??? Bloomingdale, IL ??? July 2, 2009 ??? NOW Foods has issued a voluntary recall for NOW Foods products containing whey protein concentrate due to potential Salmonella contamination. This is an extension of the voluntary recall being conducted by the company???s supplier [...]

*Read More...*


----------

